

Rapid packing container - coherentpony
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xExVzADFeWo

======
braum
I'm NOT an engineer but I get several packages a day from various vendors.
Their are so many flaws in this design, at least from the video demonstration
of it. I hate when people disable comments and voting for a video, clearly
they are afraid of critics. If the box is as easy to open as they show on the
video (push down and it pops open) will lead to it opening during transit.
Good idea but I think their lack of actual shipping experience or the process
a package goes through is leading them to make assumptions that are incorrect.
Also, cardboard is already 100% recyclable so reducing use of cardboard isn't
a benefit for shipping other than weight. It makes the box more likely to take
damage... Tape isn't an issue with recycling the cardboard as far as I know.

